# PICTURES of my new BUNNIES !!



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well ... I went for the Giant Chinchilla bunny, but also got a Flemish Giant with it  They're buddies ... how could I resist ??

OK ... HERE they are !!! ...

*My Giant Chinchilla ...*




























*My Flemish Giant ...*



























*Together ...*


















*Now ... THEY NEED NAMES ! HELP ! (pwease )*
Here's the names I have thought of so far (with some help) :
Brown one - "Snickers" and the Grey one - "Skittles"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable........I love them.......  

Are they girls or boys?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, Julie they are too cute!! Hard to believe that lil' flemish giant is going to be huge! My mom raised the "giants" when I was little....my sister and I each had a "pet" the others went in the freezer...ours were "Pac-Man" and "Atari"....wow...my age is showing with that one! :ROFL:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

AWWW! It's some bunny Wabbits!!! they are adorable!!! I had a bunny named "Nestle" (like the chocolate) one time, and one named Cookie.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAAWWWWWWWWW...... they are so cute Julie!! You could always go with Velveteen (Velvet), Peter Cottontail, or Cadbury :wink: Congrats on those new additions! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> AAAAWWWWWWWWW...... they are so cute Julie!! You could always go with Velveteen (Velvet), Peter Cottontail, or Cadbury


those names are cute.......................


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Those bunnies are adorable!  
my suggestion for names... let your daughter name them, kids come up with some of the cutiest names and they always mean more and are special coming from your own child. :wink: 
Now with that said, my daughter named our cat "Fish Lips" once, that one we had to change. :slapfloor:


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

THANKS !


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

> my suggestion for names... let your daughter name them, kids come up with some of the cutiest names and they always mean more and are special coming from your own child.


HAHAHA ! Jasmine would name them something like "Princess" or "Beautiful" ... OR "Grey" and "Brownie" ... LOL ! Everything that's a girl is "Princess" to her right now. And today she already mentioned naming the grey one "Grey" ... lol ! Soooo ... let's just say ... I'm working on comming up with the names myself for now ...lol!

I REALLY like Snickers and Skittles. What do ya'll think of those names ? Do you's like them ? No one said  So I'm assuming ya's dont like them names ?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I like them....it's a start for a "candy" theme and so fitting with Halloween just around the corner!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, no Julie, I REALLY like them! I just thought you were looking for ideas.

Snickers and Skittles are really cute names! And I am sure your daughter will LOVE them being named after candy :wink: :hi5: Which is now making me want a reese cup... so I will be right back :drool:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

:ROFL: Yummy!!! I like the names too- they would fit perfect!!! the next ones could be M&M, Kisses, etc......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am getting a hankering for..........CHOCOLATE .......... :drool:


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hahaha ! Thanks !



> Oh, no Julie, I REALLY like them! I just thought you were looking for ideas.


Yes yes yes .. I did want some ideas  But also wanted opinions on the names I had picked ... that's why I posted them ... to see what everyone thought  No big deal ... lol ! I just didn't think anyone liked my names I had picked ... since no one said anything about them, but it doesn't matter.

And it's official ... I just love the names "Snickers" and "Skittles" ... so that's what I named them. Wanna see their done up pictures with their names, etc. ? Go to http://juliesgiants.tripod.com and then click on whichever one you want to see - Flemish Giants and/or Giant Chinchillas. That's where Snickers ... and Skittles will be.

Everyone probably thinks I'm a junk food junky by now.... lol ! Since I always have names like Cupcake, Oreo, Cotton Candy, Skittles, Snickers, Cookie, hahaha ! Oh well, I guess I just like "SWEET" names 

Thanks for all your help !


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

no problem :thumb: and I think that naming them with a candy name trend is really cute :wink:

BTW, the website looks great! And I LOVE the alpacas! I am so jealous :GAAH:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice bunnies! My brother, his 2nd wife, and his 3 daughters have a cat named Princess Kitty but my brother named her though. I like the names you picked Julie! Since we had a Cadbury and an Oreo for our goats and their mom was already Hershey P.A.


----------

